# مجموعه كتب ممتازه فى علم الهندسع البحريه وهندسه الشواطى**



## Eng-Maher (22 فبراير 2007)

*مجموعه كتب ممتازه فى علم الهـــندســــه البحريه وهندسه الشواطى***

مجموعه كتب ممتازه فى علم الهندسه البحريه وهندسه الشواطى

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?p=353282#post353282


----------



## Eng-Maher (22 فبراير 2007)

مجموعه كتب ممتازه فى علم الهندسه البحريه وهندسه الشواطى


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 فبراير 2007)

الرابط 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthrea...282#post353282


----------



## احمد سيف الاسلام (7 أغسطس 2007)

سلام عليكم
شكرا لمجهوداتك يااخي الكريم.
وياريت في القريب يتم الفصل بين البحريه والشواطيء.اعرف انهما متلازمان, ولكن لتيسير عملية البحث .


----------



## جمال كحيلة (7 أغسطس 2008)

شكراً والله الموفق


----------



## مهندس بحرىمحمد صلا (9 سبتمبر 2008)

مجهود رائع 
انا نزلت كتاب ال naval architecture
لكن رابط التحميل لكتاب ال corrosion غير فعال
هل من حل ؟
شكرااااااااا


----------



## houssam_f (13 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام و أنت بألف خير


----------



## engbakrh (7 فبراير 2010)

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## محمد رجب حنفى (9 فبراير 2010)

الف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------

